# What kind of critter will emerge?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I know this is tree and plant identification, but I figured that, if you're into plants, you're probably into bugs also! Anyone know what kind of butterfly or moth or caterpillar might come crawling out of this? It is hanging in a red twig dogwood bush and is approximately 3 inches long. 

Thanks!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Love plants-Hate bugs...Looks like a butterfly cocoon(SP?)


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Small sleeping white bat?? 
Crysalis.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Yep, a chrysalis. Butterfly of some sort, probably not a Monarch.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

chupacabra?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MOTH, most likely Cecropia, but possibly Polyphemus. It's one of the giant silk moths. Look at each end of the cocoon, most likely the top. If there is a small opening (kind of hard to see because it is about the diameter of a pencil and has fringed silk covering it) the moth has already emerged. If it has emerged you can cut the cocoon part open and find the last caterpillar exoskeleton. The cocoon can usually be identified by that exoskeleton. Sometimes parasites will invade the caterpillar and eat it while it is a pupae. They leave clean cut holes, usually at one end. I have 2 cocoons in my sassafras tree I am waiting to identify. I don't want to harm the moths so I am trying so very hard to be patient.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> MOTH, most likely Cecropia, but possibly Polyphemus. It's one of the giant silk moths. Look at each end of the cocoon, most likely the top. If there is a small opening (kind of hard to see because it is about the diameter of a pencil and has fringed silk covering it) the moth has already emerged. If it has emerged you can cut the cocoon part open and find the last caterpillar exoskeleton. The cocoon can usually be identified by that exoskeleton. Sometimes parasites will invade the caterpillar and eat it while it is a pupae. They leave clean cut holes, usually at one end. I have 2 cocoons in my sassafras tree I am waiting to identify. I don't want to harm the moths so I am trying so very hard to be patient.


Gee..thanks for all of the info. The cocoon seems to be heavy and I can feel something jiggling around in there if I shake it a bit. What's the latest in the seaon that these things would emerge? I'd have thought it would be out already since the tree is leafed out and it's been quite warm here.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Y'know, you could put the cocoon in a jar so he could watch it emerge, or at least see the finished product, then let whatever it is go.
Unless it's a Chupacabra. Then I don't advise it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some won't come out until in June. I wonder how they know when to emerge, seems like too much info for such a tiny little brain. But they do know when the time is right and early to mid June Is most likely the right time for this one.

Chupacabra cocoons are much bigger and usually hidden in dark recesses of barns, barns where goats or sheep are kept.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i am just happy i got to be the first one to say "chupacabra" this time.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, if it IS a chupacabra, I'll be sure to take pictures of it so you all can enjoy it. Or...are they like ghosts and won't show up on film? If I can catch it, maybe I'll have you all over for a BBQ!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Mammabooh, I recommend against putting the cocoon into a jar. They're sensitive to having the wrong humidity and it could die. Plus in a jar sometimes what comes out won't have enough room to properly inflate its wings before they harden.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can't photograph chupacabras. That's why there is no photo evidence of them. You'll have to shoot it with a silver bullet and freeze the body.

I wouldn't bring the cocoon in to see the moth emerge. It messes up their internal clocks (I used to raise lots of caterpillars, some specifically for my insect collection 4-H project), giant silk moths are among the most fragile of all insects despite their size. Better to be patient and cut the cocoon open after it emerges. I can tell from the last instar exoskeleton if you can get a good close-up shot. The cecropia will have big knobby blue and red bumps with black bristles on the back of the skin. Very distinctive and the skin does hold up really well inside the cocoon. I had one for many many years in a little cardboard box. They keep as well as shed snake skins and cicadia exoskeletons.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think I found it:
http://www.geocities.com/mothman15/Promethea.htm

Most likely what I have. There are 2 in my sassafras tree.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

If it was a chupacabra, it got away. The cocoon is now empty. I searced the bush and surrounding areas, but didn't find anything. I'll have to be on the lookout for anything new flying or crawling around within the next couple of days (or nights).


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of the interior. As you can see on the left side of the pic (which would have been the bottom of the cocoon), there is a still-moist light tan goo...perhaps some excrement?!?!?. Any ideas what it is enjoying my plantings? By the way, the slice in the exoskeleton was made by my scissors, not the critter!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll have to go and check mine and try to post a pic of the shed caterpillar skin, if mine have emerged.

Well.... mine is a little behind schedule and I may have just messed it up. The top was open like it had already emerged but the pupae is still intact. I didn't cut it so it may be ok. Only time will tell.


----------

